# Meat Processing Plants Closing



## fmdog44 (Apr 12, 2020)

New York  (CNN Business)Across the country, major meat processors are starting to shut down plants as employees are getting infected by coronavirus.
Tyson (TSN), one of the world's largest meat processors, suspended operations at its Columbus Junction, Iowa, pork plant this week after more than two dozen workers contracted Covid-19 there. Tyson said it would divert livestock that was headed to Columbus Junction to other pork plants in the region to minimize the impact on its production.
JBS USA, another major meat processor, has stopped operations at its beef plant in Souderton, Pennsylvania with plans to reopen April 16, after two weeks. The company decided to close the facility after several members of the plant's management team stopped going to work because they were experiencing flu-like symptoms, a company representative explained, adding that all other JBS USA's plants are still open. Cargill has also paused operations at its protein plant in Hazleton, Pennsylvania, where 900 people typically work.

New York  (CNN Business)One of the country's largest pork processing facilities is closing until further notice as employees fall ill with Covid-19. The closure puts the country's meat supply at risk, said the CEO of *Smithfield,* which operates the plant.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 12, 2020)

Yep, another ding in the way people get food. If too many links in the chain get taken out it won't be pretty especially with the dogs days of summer coming.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2020)

It could get much worse if America's farmers can't get the labor, fertilizer, equipment, seeds, etc... to plant this year's crops for the fall harvest.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 12, 2020)

If Americans can't get meat from America, they will bring more diseased meat up from Mexico where there are no inspections., probably!  I live within 100 miles of the Mexican border and my local grocery sells only meat and poultry from Mexico. I refuse to buy it.  But, as Aunt Bea said, my heart goes out to the farmers of America.  We CAN'T let them go under!  I think this issue is being addressed in D.C though.
I just read  the President signed a 9.5 Billion dollar bill for assistance for farmers and ranchers.  Thank God!!!


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2020)

Deleted.  Changed my mind about posting.  But, I doubt pigs will be upset about it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh, good.   More panic.  I wish they'd stop with the "possible shortages."   Just makes people crazy(er).


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Oh, good.   More panic.  I wish they'd stop with the "possible shortages."   Just makes people crazy(er).


"Hand over the bacon & nobody gets hurt."


----------



## Don M. (Apr 12, 2020)

There are huge poultry farms in our area, and a major Tyson plant about 25 miles away....all seem to be going strong.  So far, the food supply at the grocery stores is holding up, but I expect some shortages and price increases, in the near future.


----------



## Duster (Apr 12, 2020)

The CO-OP in my area is closed. Everyone is trying to plant their  vegetable gardens.  Seeds are not readily available.


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2020)

Duster said:


> The CO-OP in my area is closed. Everyone is trying to plant their  vegetable gardens.  Seeds are not readily available.


When I was 5 yrs old, I heard someone say food grows from seeds.   I found a packet of seeds in the garage & I planted them in the yard.
I kept checking them every day & I started getting impatient.
After a week, I said, "Screw this, I'm starved" & went into the kitchen & ate.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2020)

They could close all the pork plants as far as I'm concerned. I saw a documentary about food and what they reported about pork was truly disgusting. Well, we don't eat pork anyway.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2020)

People don't "need" meat.  

This too shall pass.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> People don't "need" meat.


Oh, now that's where you are WRONG!!


----------

